# Texas blonde girl



## wildflower (Jul 18, 2011)

*A**  blonde city girl named Amy marries a  Brenham Texas rancher.  

One morning, on his way out to check on the cows, the rancher says to Amy:   

'The insemination man is coming over to impregnate one of our cows today, so I drove a nail into the 2 by 4 just above where the cow's  stall is in the barn.  Please show him where the cow is when he gets here, OK?'  

The rancher leaves for the fields. After a while, the artificial insemination man arrives and knocks on the front door.   

Amy takes him down to the barn.  They walk along the row of cows, and when Amy sees the nail, she tells him, 'This is the one right here.'   

The man, assuming he is dealing with an air-head blonde, asks, 'Tell me lady, 'cause I'm dying to know -- how would YOU know that this is the right cow to be bred?'  

'That's simple," she said. "by the nail that's over its stall,' she explains very confidently.   

Laughing rudely at her, the man says, 'And what, pray tell, is the nail for?'  

The blonde turns to walk away and says sweetly over her shoulder,  

'I guess it's to hang your pants on.'*


----------



## roller (Jul 18, 2011)

Now that is funny !!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## kdsoup (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh that is a Good One...Thanks!  Needed a Good Laugh this morning!


----------



## alelover (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## kingkoch42 (Jul 18, 2011)

gone


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## meateater (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## windshield king (Jul 22, 2011)




----------

